# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Padre Pio, histori te parrefyera...

## Seminarist

Nje tjeter incident, qe ngjau kater vjet me pare, mund te hidhet poshte me me shume veshtiresi. Ne te perfshihet fenomeni qe njihet si bilokim, te cilin do ta studiojme ne kete liber me vone me ne detaj.
Ishte viti 1905. Fra Pio asokohe studionte ne Shen Ilia ne Pianisi. I shkoi ndermend qe ta shkruante eksperiencen e tij brenda tre javeve pasi kishte ndodhur edhe dhe tua jepte eproreve. Arkivat e manastirit te Santa Maria delle Grazie ne San Giovani Rotondo e ruajne ende deshmine origjinale te Fra Pios, datuar ne shkurt 1905. Ai shkruan:
_Disa dite me pare, pata nje eksperience te jashtezakonshme. Rreth ores 11 te nates, 18 janar 1905, Fra Anastasi edhe une ishin ne kor, kur papriturazi e pashe veten tutje larg ne nje shtepi te pasurish, ne te cilen babai po vdiste ndersa femija po i lindte. Athere atje mu shfaq e Tereshenjta Virgjeresha Mari, e cila me tha: “Po ta besoj kete femije. Tani ajo eshte nje diamant ne balte, por dua qe ta punosh, pastrosh dhe ta besh te shkelqeje sa me shume te mundet, sepse dua qe nje dite ta zbukuroj veten me te.”
  Iu pergjigja, “Si mundet te ndodhe kjo, sepse jam ende nje seminarist dhe nuk e di akoma nese do kem fatin qe nje dite te behem prift? Edhe nese behem prift, si do te mund te kujdesem per kete femije, kur banoj kaq larg?”
 E Tereshenjta tha: „Mos dysho. Ajo vete do te vije tek ty, pasi ta kesh takuar me pare ne Shen Pjeter ne Rome.“ Pas kesaj e pashe veten perseri ne kor._

A mos ishte kjo imagjinata e Pios? A mos ra ne gjume edhe enderroi? Mos po kishte halucinacione, i keputur nga agjerimet dhe pendesat?
Po ate nate, ne 18 janar 1905, disa 350 milje me tutje per ne veri, ne qytetin e Udines, nje burre i pasur, me emrin Giovanni Batista Rizzani, po vdiste. Gruaja e tij, Leonilde, sapo kishte mbetur shtatzene me femijen e gjashte, kur i shoqi ra ne shtrat te vdekjes. Rizzani ishte nje mason i devotshem dhe as qe donte te kishte te bente me kishen katolike apo ndonje kishe tjeter. Tek i perkeqesohej semundja, ai behej po aq me i pandjeshem edhe ia ndaloi te shoqes qe ti sillte ndonje klerik. Nderkohe, ndersa po i afrohej fundi, miqte e tij masone e rrethuan shtepine dite e nate, ne menyre qe te shkurajonin perpjekjet e cfardo prifti per ta vizituar.
   Gjithsesi, Leonilde Rizzani ishte e krishtere praktikante edhe iu lut devotshmerisht Perendise qe i shoqi tia besonte veten Perendise para se te vdiste. 

Thuajse ne te njejten kohe, qe Fra Pio pati ate eksperiencen ne kor ne Sant’ Elia a Pianisi, Leonilde po gjunjezohej para shtratit te te shoqit duke u lutur. Papriturazi, ajo ngrejti kryet edhe pa nje djalosh. Nuk e vuri re me vemendje ne fytyre, por pa qe mbante veshje kapucinesh. Porsa e pa, ai u largua nga dhoma. Leonidla u cua qe ta ndiqte, por duket se ai u zhduk ne ajer.


vazhdon...

----------


## Seminarist

Ajo nuk pati kohe qe ti jepte shpjegim zhdukjes se te riut, sepse qeni i shtepise filloi te ulerije. Hungerima e qenit besohej te ishte lajmetar i vdekjes qe po vinte, keshtu qe natyrisht zhurma e nervozoi tej mase Leonilden. Duke mos mundur ta duronte hungerimen, vendosi te shkonte ne oborr dhe ta lironte qenin. Para se te arrinte tek porta, kjo grua e stresuar, tashme ne muajin e tete te shtatzanise, u zu nga dhembjet. Therriti manaxherin e puneve te shtepise, qe jetonte aty saqe mund te vinte me ti bere ze dhe pas kesaj ai e asistoi ne lindjen e vajzes. Brenda pak momentesh, nena, ende duke derdhur gjak, pati fuqine qe te marre femijen ne krah, ti ngjitet shkalleve, ta shtroje femijen ne shtrat dhe te rikthehet ne krah te shtratit te te shoqit. Manxheri doli jashte dhe u kerkoi masoneve ta linin priftin te hyje. “_Ndoshta keni arsye ta ndaloni ti sherbeje nje njeriu qe kembengulte qe te mos i afrohej asnje klerik ne shtrat”, bertiste, “por nuk keni asnje te drejte ta ndaloni te pagezoje vajzen e paralindur, qe sapo ia lindi e shoqja.”_. Menjehere, miqte masone te Rizzani-t, bene udhe qe te kaloje prifti, i cili ishte perpjekur prej oresh qe te kalonte. Ai shkoi menjehere tek dhoma e te semurit dhe filloi ti sherbente Rizzani-t. Papriturazi, i dergjuri hapi syte, pa priftin, dhe qartazi tha, “_Perendia im, Perendia im, me fal!_”. Ra ne koma serish dhe vdiq para se te agonte.

Ne menyre qe te kuptojme plotesisht se cfare ngjau ne 1905-sen, na duhet te shkojme perpara ne kohe ne vitin 1922. Pas vdekjes se te shoqit, Leonilde Rizzani u shperngul bashke me femijet ne Rome. Ne vere te 1922-shit, vajza me e vogel, Giovanna, e cila kish lindur naten e vdekjes se te atit, ishte me nje mikeshe ne Baziliken e Shen Pjetrit. Se shpejti do ti duhej te hynte ne shkolle te larte edhe ishte e shqetsuar. Mesuesit e shkolles se mesme i kishin futur dyshime serioze ne koke ne lidhje me doktrinen e Trinitetit. Ajo donte qe te rrefehej si dhe te bisdonte me ndonje prift ne lidhje me pikepyetjet  saj. Nje roje i tha asaj dhe mikes qe te gjithe prifterinjte e caktuar per rrefimet ishin larguar per ate dite. Sidoqofte, para se te iknin u ndeshen me nje kapucin te ri, qe u tha se do degjonte me gjithe qejf rrefimin e Giovanna-s.
   Kur Giovanna i foli priftit per dilemen e saj teologjike, ai ia shpjegoi ne ate menyre saqe largoi cfaredo dyshimi prej saj. Giovanna doli prej rrefimtores dhe po priste bashke me mikeshen e saj qe edhe prifti te dilte. I vetmi person qe i doli isht roja i zemruar. “Cfare po beni ketu?” – po u kerkonte llogari “E kemi mbyllur! Duhet te largoheni nga kisha. Ejani neser qe te beni rrefimin!”
  “Por une e bera rrefimin”, i tha Giovanna. “Po presim qe prifti te dale nga rrefimtorja qe ti puthim doren. Ai eshte nje prift kapucin.”
 I habitur roja hyri ne rrefimtore dhe hapi dhomen e priftit. “E shihni, vajza, ketu nuk ka asnjeri.”
  “Po, ku shkoi” therriti Giovanna. “Kemi qene ketu duke pare dhe se pame te ikte.” Giovanna dhe mikesha e menduan situaten dhe dolen ne perfundimin se nuk kishte shans qe prifti te largohej pa e pare ato. Ate vjeshte Giovanna hyri ne shkolle te larte. Diku ne vitin ne vijim, asaj i treguan nje foto te padre Pios, i cili ishte tashme i njohur, megjithese ajo s’kishte degjuar kurre per te. Giovanna mendonte se ai i ngjante shume priftit kapucin qe kishte takuar ne Shen Pjeter. Sillte ndermend se mos kishte qene ai, por me vone e hoqi mendjen dhe nuk mendonte me per te.
  Veren e ardhshme (1923), Giovanna, nje halle dhe disa miq vendosen te shkonin ne San Giovanni Rotondo te shikonin Padre Pion. Ishte vone pasdite kur, duke qene ne nje grumbull njerezish ne sakristine e kishes, Giovanna e pa per here te pare Padre Pion. Per cudine e saje, ai erdhi drejt saje dhe ia zgjati doren qe ajo tia puthte, duke therritur, “Perse, Giovanna! Une te njoh! Ti ke lindur diten qe yt ate vdiq.”
  Giovanna-s sa nuk i pushoi zemra. Si mund ta dinte ky njeri kete gje? Diten tjeter, pasi degjoi rrefimin e saj, Padre Pio i thote: “Me ne fund erdhe tek une, bija ime e dashur. Kam pritur per ty kaq vite!”
   “At, cfare do prej meje?” e pyeti vajza. “Nuk te njoh.” Duke shpjeguar se nuk ka qene kurre ne San Giovanni Rotondo, vazhdoi, “Erdha me time halle. Ndoshta gaboheni dhe me ngaterroni me ndonje vajze tjeter.”
  “Jo,” I thote Padre Pio. “Nuk gabohem. Te njoh qe me pare.”
„Jo, At. Une nuk te njoh. S’te kam pare kurre me pare.“
„Vitin qe kaloi,“ i thote Padre Pio,“ nje pasdite vere, ti ishe me nje mikeshe ne Kishen e Shen Pjetrit dhe u rrefeve para nje prifti kapucin. A, te kujtohet?“
„Po, At, me kujtohet.“
„E po, une isha ai kapucini!“
Kur tha ato fjale, vajzes sa si ra pika. Me tej, Padre Pio i thote: “Bije e dashur, degjome. Kur sapo vije ne kete bote, e Tereshenjta me coi tutje ne Udine ne shtepine tende. Ajo me beri qe te asistoja ne vdekjen e tyt eti, duke me thene: ‘Shih, ne kete dhome po vdes nje njeri. Ai eshte kreu i familjes. Ai po shpetohet nga lotet dhe lutjet e se shoqes dhe ndermjetimeve te mija. E shoqja e tij po lind nje femije. Ta besoj kete femije ty. Por me pare do ta takosh ne Shen Pjeter.’ Vitin qe kaloi te takova ne Shen Pjeter dhe tashme ti ke ardhur ne San Giovanni Rotondo me vete deshiren tende, pa te kerkuar une. Tashti, lerme te kujdesem per shpirtin tend ashtu sikurse deshiron Zonja e qiellit.”
  Giovanna shpertheu ne lote. “At, meqe jam ne pergjegjesine tende,” thoshte me denese, “kujdesu per mua. Thuajme se cfare duhet te bej. Mos duhet te behem murgeshe?”
   “Ne asnje menyre,” i thote Padre-ja. “Do te vish shpesh ne San Giovanni Rotondo. Une do te kujdesem per shpirtin tend dhe ti do ta dish vullnetin e Zotit.”
   Me vone, kur degjoi historine e Giovanna-s, Leonilde Rizzani erdhi ta shohe Padre Pio-n, i cili i thote: “Zonje, ai murgu i vogel qe e pe te vinte drejte sallonit te shtepise ne Udine, kur po te vdiste yt shoq, isha une. Mund te te siguroj se yt shoq eshte i shpetuar. E Tereshenjta qe mu shfaq ne banese dhe me beri te lutem per te ndjerin tet shoq, me tha se Jezusi ia kishte falur te gjitha mekatet dhe se ai kishte shpetuar neprmjet ndermjetimeve te saja nenore.”
  Te dyja, Giovanna dhe e ema, u binden jashte mase. Shihet qarte se fjalet qe kujtojne te dyja grate qe u tha Padre Pio ne 1923 jane thuajse identike me ato te tregimit te fra Pio-s qe shkroi disa dite me pas ngjarjes ne 1905.
  Giovanna Rizzani, qe u be Markeze Boschi e Cesena-s, ishte ende gjalle ne 1989. Ajo mbeti nje dishepulle e devotshme e Padre Pio-s dhe me vone dha nje deshmi te detajuar para Kurise Arqipeshkvnore te Manfredonia-s. Kuria verejti se deshmia e saje per ate se cfare i tha Padre Pio ne lidhje me lindjen e saj dhe vdekjen e te atit te saj, kur ajo i foli se pari ne 1923 perputhej plotesisht me deshmine qe Padre Pio kishte shkrojtur ne 1905 – nje dokument te cilin Markeza nuk e kishte lexuar ende! Duhet theksuar gjhashtu se askush s’dinte gje per eksperiencen e bilokoimit te Padre Pio-s, pervec eproreve te tij, te cileve ua besoi deshmine dhe ata e kane mbajtur ne sekret te plote.



Fund i kesaj historie te dokumentuar.
Libri: "Padre Pio, The true story" C. Bernard Ruffin

----------


## Dielli_ime

Me kishte marre malli te lexoja histori te Ate Pios  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

Zot Jezus Krisht, të lutem me pervujtëri,  bej qe te ndjekim hapat e Shenjterve te Tu.

----------


## Seminarist

Ne fakt, une jam ne pritje qe kete lutje tenden, Toni, ta beje Marcus1... :rrotullo syte: 
Ja ku e ka Padre Pion, bash ne shek.20, shembull i gjalle i shenjterise edhe se cfare domethene me qene kristian, kurse ai me merret me Gijon e me cfaredo gjerash qe s'perputhen me kete shembull.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ne fakt, une jam ne pritje qe kete lutje tenden, Toni, ta beje Marcus1...
> Ja ku e ka Padre Pion, bash ne shek.20, shembull i gjalle i shenjterise edhe se cfare domethene me qene kristian, kurse ai me merret me Gijon e me cfaredo gjerash qe s'perputhen me kete shembull.


Pershendetje Seminarist!

Unë jam i sigurtë se marcus1 pasi qe është  shkodran, sigurisht se ai është edhe katolik. as qe dyshoj bile. :buzeqeshje: 

Shiqoje këtë video dhe merr informacione, mund bëhet se edhe ke lexuar per këtë prift të kishes katolke:

Zlatko sudac, I lindur 24.01.1971 ne Rijek Kroaci.
Ka jetuar ne Vrbnik ne Krk.
Fakulltetet I ka kryer ne Rijeke.

Eshte ai I cili deshmon Krishtin e Gjallë, ka shenja - vrima në duar dhe këmbë sikurse ato të Jezusit. Duart - shenjat në duar  i mbanë të lidhura, kohë pas kohe i rriten shenjtat dhe i humbin ato. Zakonisht në kohen e kreshmeve i zgjerohen dhe janë me të dukshme. Edhe shenja e kryqit i duke në ballë, kohë pas kohe i humbë edhe ajo shenjë!! I perjeton - i vuan vuajtjet e Krishtit në trup (mish)  dhe shenjat në duar dhe këmbë...!

kerkoje ne youTube; Zlatko Sudac

apo




http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f

http://www.statveritas.com.ar/Los_Fr...us_Ordo-10.htm

Këtu mund të lexoj per priftin; Zlatko Sudac:
http://www.stjeromecroatian.org/eng/frsudac.html

----------


## Seminarist

Ton,

ti e di ndoshta qe nga shume stigmatiste ne boten katolike, Kisha ka njohur vetem dy, Shen Franceskun e Asizit dhe se fundmi Shen Padre Pion.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ton,
> 
> ti e di ndoshta qe nga shume stigmatiste ne boten katolike, Kisha ka njohur vetem dy, Shen Franceskun e Asizit dhe se fundmi Shen Padre Pion.


Po po ashtu është po kjo qe postova, ky rast i këtij prifti është aktuale.

Unë mendoj, ama ky është vetem mendim i imi se njeriu i parë në histori qe mori Stigmata, është shën  Pali - apostulli. Në leteren Gal 2; 18-20 thotë se ashtu si Jezusi u kryqëzua.... Prandaj duke u bazuar në këto të dhëna mendoj se edhe shën  Pali ka qenë në vuajtjet e Krishtit në mish. Pavarsisht se dikund edhe kam lexuar por nuk më kujtohet se ku,  realisht flas nga mendimet personale dhe kjo ide më ka lindur duke lexuar dhe vetem pasi qe kam lexuar  per disa  stigmatiste ne Kishen katolike. 

Ti mund ta dishë nëse keziston diçka në teoligji per këtë?

*Gal 2; 18-20*
_Porse, vërtet, në qoftë se përsëri ndërtoj, çka më parë rrënova, dëshmoj për vetvete se jam kundërvajtës. Sepse, me anë të Ligjit, vdiqa për Ligjin që të jetoj për Hyjin; u kryqëzova bashkë me Krishtin;  jetoj, por jo më unë, në mua jeton Krishti. E këtë jetë që tani e jetoj në trup, e jetoj në fenë e Birit të Hyjit, i cili më deshi dhe e flijoi vetveten për mua._

----------


## Dielli_ime

Sipas disa te dhenave te shpejta ne internet, rezultojne 62 shenjter ose te lumturuar nga Kisha, ku nder me te njohurit jane:

St. Francis of Assisi (1186-1226)
St. Lutgarde (1182-1246)
St. Margaret of Cortona (1247-97)
St. Gertrude (1256-1302)
St. Clare of Montefalco (1268-1308)
Bl. Angela of Foligno (d. 1309)
St. Catherine of Siena (1347-80)
St. Lidwine (1380-1433)
St. Frances of Rome (1384-1440)
St. Colette (1380-1447)
St. Rita of Cassia (1386-1456)
Bl. Osanna of Mantua (1499-1505)
St. Catherine of Genoa (1447-1510)
Bl. Baptista Varani (1458-1524)
Bl. Lucy of Narni (1476-1547)
Bl. Catherine of Racconigi (1486-1547)
St. John of God (1495-1550)
St. Catherine de' Ricci (1522-89)
St. Mary Magdalene de' Pazzi (1566-1607)
Bl. Marie de l'Incarnation (1566-1618)
Bl. Mary Anne of Jesus (1557-1620)
Bl. Carlo of Sezze (d. 1670)
Blessed Margaret Mary Alacoque (1647-90)
St. Veronica Giuliani (1600-1727)
St. Mary Frances of the Five Wounds (1715-91)
St. Pio of Pietrelcina (Padre Pio) (1887-1968)

QLJK!

----------


## torrkerry

*Shenjterit jane kryevepra te Zotit!*

Artisti eshte me i rendesishem se kryeveprat e Tij.

Adhuroni Zotin Hyjin tuaj se bashku me shenjterit e tij.

Torrkerry

----------


## marcus1

> *Shenjterit jane kryevepra te Zotit!*
> 
> Artisti eshte me i rendesishem se kryeveprat e Tij.
> 
> Adhuroni Zotin Hyjin tuaj se bashku me shenjterit e tij.
> 
> Torrkerry


Sa mire qe e ke thene! Edhe ne jemi shenjterit e Tij dhe te gjithe se bashku duhet te adhurojme Artistin qe na ka bere kryevepra ne Krishtin!

----------


## marcus1

> Ne fakt, une jam ne pritje qe kete lutje tenden, Toni, ta beje Marcus1...
> Ja ku e ka Padre Pion, bash ne shek.20, shembull i gjalle i shenjterise edhe se cfare domethene me qene kristian, kurse ai me merret me Gijon e me cfaredo gjerash qe s'perputhen me kete shembull.


hahahaha

E ke marre mundimin te lexosh Autobiografine e Gijonit? Lexoje nje here dhe pastaj eja te diskutojme. E gjen ne internet falas.

----------


## marcus1

> hahahaha
> 
> E ke marre mundimin te lexosh Autobiografine e Gijonit? Lexoje nje here dhe pastaj eja te diskutojme. E gjen ne internet falas.


Gjithashtu kushdo qe eshte i interesuar mund te lexoje librin e saj: "Te Perjetosh Thellesite e Jezu Krishtit" i cili eshte botuar ketu ne forum, tek komuniteti protestant. 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=116723

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Kam lexuar librin "Vita di Padre Pio" te Rino Cammilleri dhe eshte nje nga librat me te bukur shkruar per Padre Pio-n. Ka plot deshmi mrekullish ku permenden gjithashtu Bilokacioni. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur vetem nje here me Padre Pio-n. 
> Padre Pio eshte nje dhurate per njerezit e shekullit tone. Deshmi e paster e prezences se Zotit tek njeriu. Nje prove dhe shtytje per te besuar qe Krijuesi ekziston.
> Bashke me Shen Agostinin po them "Mbani dashurine ne shpirt dhe beni c'ka doni"

----------


## Seminarist

> Sa mire qe e ke thene! Edhe ne jemi shenjterit e Tij dhe te gjithe se bashku duhet te adhurojme Artistin qe na ka bere kryevepra ne Krishtin!


Nuk pretendoj te kem lexuar autobiografine e saj (Gijon). Por di te them qe ne baze te artikujve permbledhez Gijon mohon sakramanetet, ajo eshte heretike dhe po ashtu heretik eshte kushdo qe ndan te njejtin besim me te ne lidhje me keto pika, i pelqen apo jo.

Padre Pio eshte nje DESHMI e gjalle se sa te rreme jane keta pseudo-kristiane.


Toni ben GABIM qe ben pohime ne emrin tend. Ton, Marcus1 nuk eshte foshnje qe ti lind nevoja tia pohosh ti se sa katolik eshte, ne nje kohe qe ai se pohon kete gje me gojen e vete.
Nuk jemi te pagezimi i femijeve... :sarkastik:

----------


## marcus1

> Nuk pretendoj te kem lexuar autobiografine e saj (Gijon). Por di te them qe ne baze te artikujve permbledhez Gijon mohon sakramanetet, ajo eshte heretike dhe po ashtu heretik eshte kushdo qe ndan te njejtin besim me te ne lidhje me keto pika, i pelqen apo jo.
> 
> Padre Pio eshte nje DESHMI e gjalle se sa te rreme jane keta pseudo-kristiane.
> 
> 
> Toni ben GABIM qe ben pohime ne emrin tend. Ton, Marcus1 nuk eshte foshnje qe ti lind nevoja tia pohosh ti se sa katolik eshte, ne nje kohe qe ai se pohon kete gje me gojen e vete.
> Nuk jemi te pagezimi i femijeve...


Seminarist, merre mundimin dhe lexoje autobiografine. Mbase duke e lexuar te hapen syte dhe mund te shohesh te krishteret me syte e Krishtit. 

Gijon, i mbeti besnike deri ne fund kishes katolike, packa se u burgos nga liderat e saj dhe vdiq e interrnuar.

----------


## Dielli_ime

E pse ndjekesit e Gijonit nuk i rrijne besnike Kishes Katolike? Thjesht pyetje nga kureshtja  :buzeqeshje: 

Te fala ne Krishtin!

----------


## toni77_toni

> E pse ndjekesit e Gijonit nuk i rrijne besnike Kishes Katolike? Thjesht pyetje nga kureshtja 
> 
> Te fala ne Krishtin!


Krejt mirë Dielli veq per besë nuk jam i kënaqur per ata qe nuk respketojnë Sakramentet! Pikrisht aty ku takojnë Jezusin. Gjithsesi unë kam respekte dhe  ne ata (disa) e shoh Krishtin.

----------


## marcus1

> E pse ndjekesit e Gijonit nuk i rrijne besnike Kishes Katolike? Thjesht pyetje nga kureshtja 
> 
> Te fala ne Krishtin!


Mbase edhe unë do t'i kisha mbetur besnik kishës katolike nëse do ta njihja Krishtin atje, nuk i dihet. Por unë nuk e takova Krishtin në kishën katolike, kështu që s'ka të bëjë fare me çështje besnikërie, për sa më përket mua. 

Shpresoj se ta hoqa kuriozitetin, Dielli!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

................................!

----------

